# Dealing with aftermath of Africanized Bee extrimination



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

Our home is a two story 85% brick 15% wood siding structure. The siding is on a portion of the second floor exterior wall. The hives are located in two adjoining areas. One area is between the first floor brick wall and foil sided 1" foam board attached to the wall studs. The second location is in a small area between the first ceiling joists and second floor floor joists. To exterminate the bees a relatively small section of exterior wood siding was removed. The exterminator then had access to the hives. The bee extermination company splits the job into two projects, extermination and clean up. Due to the overwhelming about of Africanized bees in North Texas this year the clean process, which is done by a second crew (from the same company) is backlogged. Once the extermination was complete we had a handy man service weather proof the open exterior wall with painted exterior grade plywood. To facilitate cleanup those same weatherproof panels can be simply removed by cutting the caulk seal and unscrewing the panels. 

I recently talked to the clean up crew supervisor since our appointment is about a week away. It was during that conversation I was informed the clean up would most likely be done from within our living and dining rooms walls and ceilings. The cleanup crew would remove the interior wall and ceiling, insulation and plus on the wall(s) the aforementioned foil covered styrofoam insulation board. Next, according to the hives exact location all dead bees, hives, honey and other waste would be removed, areas washed, resealed, reinsulated. I am not certain if they replace the actual interior walls.

Our reasons for not wanting the cleanup to be done from the interior is due to several factors. In the living room our heavy furniture cabinet containg our audio/video equipment must be moved. I am disabled by chronic illness so I no longer have the physical the ability to dismantle the equipment nor move the cabinet. Professionals will have to be called in to handle the move out and back. Then there is the refinishing and matching of the lightly textured sheetrock on the walls and both rooms ceilings.

As you might expect the proposed cleanup project will be extremely expensive. The extermination was reasonably priced and 100% effective as was the handy man's weather sealing work. After the cleanup and interior rebuilding is complete we are still faced with replacing the removed exterior siding which, as our luck would have it, is no longer made nor has a modern duplicate design.

*MY QUESTION: Using the existing exterior entryways through which the original powder pesticide was blown into the cavities is there any chemical or material that can be sprayed or pumped that can permanently neutralize or make the hive, honey, dead bees/bugs and all other related wastes inaccessable and harmless. I'm not asking for much, just a miracle.*

Thank you.

Btw, a farmer in our area was killed by Africanized bees during the same time as our extermination took place.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

WOW... Sorry but no experience and no idea.

But have to ask... did the bees just attack and sting him to death??

Sorry,,, had to ask.

Best


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> WOW... Sorry but no experience and no idea.
> 
> But have to ask... did the bees just attack and sting him to death??
> 
> ...


The farmer was cutting tall grass in a field when his tractor ran over an old pile of wood. I was told by the exterminator there were numerous large hives. The farmer was overtaken by a swarm of killer bees to have been in the thousands. By the time emergency personel, who were also stung, retrieved the farmer he had expired from thousands of stings. Africanized bees sting with their entire body. Once a target is sighted they pursue much like a modern military missile. Such a horrible way to die.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Just wondering if it is not the clean up peoples job to dismantle and re assemble anything they have to move to do their job?


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

chrisn said:


> Just wondering if it is not the clean up peoples job to dismantle and re assemble anything they have to move to do their job?


Me too! This is all a nightmare.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

sore thumb said:


> Africanized bees sting with their entire body. Once a target is sighted they pursue much like a modern military missile. Such a horrible way to die.



Another example of what human manipulation has done, ditto for the biting Asian lady bugs brought in to kill one pest only to become one, but at least they cant bite you to death.


----------

